# CA Cichlid Advice?



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys,

Right now I have 2 aquariums set up. One is a 175gal, which has about 7 CA cichlids and 8 Africans. I also have a 72gal with one Midas in it. The CAs obviously rule the 175gal, and I would like to add a couple more CAs. I was thinking about throwing my Midas (which is my favorite, and which is very mean, but hasn't been around other cichlids since last June) into the 175gal and setting the 72 up as a purely African tank. I am, however, concerned about what will happen in the 175 if I do this. I don't know if the Midas will go nuts and kill others in the CA tank, or if he will get smacked around because he hasn't been around other Cichlids for a while. He's super mean to my pleco, and anything else that has been in his tank. He beat up on one of my lobsters for a while, but now ignores him. He tries to kill me if I put anything (vacuum, mag cleaner, my arm) in his tank. The current CA occupants of the 175 are: 2x(m&f) Parachromis Friedrichstahlii, 2x(m&f) Texas Cichlids, 1x(m) Jack Dempsey, 1x(m) Dovii, and I also have a big Mpibwe Frontosa in there. I want to get a couple male Green Terrors too, and wouldn't mind a female Amphilophus Festae. The 72 is more than big enough for my current Africans (and then some). My first priority is the survival of my Midas, as well as the other CAs and the Frontosa, since they weren't cheap.

Any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

At this point, I'd say it would be very difficult to introduce new tankmates to your Midas withough carnage and mayhem.


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

I wouldn't be introducing new tankmates into his tank, but rather introducing him into an already established tank.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Would most likely end up badly either way. Your CA's that you already have in that tank are going to be very aggressive and large fish and now you want to add in your Midas (aka another very aggressive and large fish)?


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

I won't be adding just one fish, probably 3 or 4. It's a 175 gallon tank, and is definitely big enough for more than that. I would be removing all of the Africans, some rocks, and rearranging the rocks that I leave in there. From my experience in the past, adding several fish is much safer than one at a time. Once I remove the Africans, there will only be 7 fish in the tank. Then the Midas and a few others.


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

So, at this point you have 2 Yellow Jackets, 2 Texas, 1 JD, 1 Dovii, and 1 Frontosa. And you want add not just a Midas, but 2 GTs and a Festae as well?

Just my honest opinion here, but unless you are just growing them out or have plans for a much larger tank, or several smaller tanks you are headed for trouble. If it were me(again, just my opinion) I would be looking for ways to get rid of a few fish and not add more. Sorry if it's not what you want t hear.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

The "rules" of cichlid compatibility are out the window when you're dealing with a Midas that's had a tank to itself. Personally, I don't see it working (as do a few other members).

You've already described his behaviour when anything enters his tank, be it tankmate or equipment. I think you've already answered the question yourself. Keep in mind, he'll only get grumpier and even more belligerent the older he gets.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My Midas was in a smaller tank by himself for a while and I put him in a 125g tank with other tank mates. He is very mean as well. I have to net him and quick clamp the net to the side of the tank just to clean. I only stocked the tank with smaller CAs, ones that didn't threaten his dominance. My stock list is 1male Midas 10", 1 female Salvini 3", 1 male? Firemouth 3", 5 female Convicts 2", 1 striped Raphael cat 4" and a pleco 6". It has all worked fine.


----------



## eraserhead (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I didn't spend an ass load of money on a 175 gallon tank to have only 6 fish in there. I think what I'm going to do is pt the Midas in without moving the Africans initially, and watch everything very carefully. If it's bad, I can put him back in his 72. If I left the Midas in his own tank, and left the Africans in the big tank, I wonder would happen if I threw in a couple more CAs...


----------

